# Zugriff auf Inhalt eines Elements



## Roovy (1. Aug 2016)

So sieht meine xml-Datei grob aus:

```
<bp>
    <game>
        <version>0.1A</version>
    </game>
</bp>
```
So sieht das Ende meines Parsers aus:

```
Document doc = builder.parse(new File("config.xml"));
NodeList nList = doc .getElementsByTagName("version");
Node version = nList.item(1);
element = (Element) version;
return(element);
```
Wie komme ich an den Inhalt von 'version'? Bzw.: Ist mein Weg bis hier hin richtig?
Außerdem: Er liest es ja als Element aus und momentan returnt er es auch so zu meiner Hauptklasse. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ihn in einen String zu verwandeln?


----------



## Flown (1. Aug 2016)

Zum Beispiel: 
	
	
	
	





```
NodeList nList = doc.getElementsByTagName("version");
if (nList.getLength() != 0) {
  System.out.println(nList.item(0).getFirstChild().getNodeValue());
}
```

Oder mit XPath:

```
XPathFactory xPathFactory = XPathFactory.newInstance();
XPath xPath = xPathFactory.newXPath();
String version = (String) xPath.evaluate("//version", doc, XPathConstants.STRING);
System.out.println(version);
```


----------



## Roovy (1. Aug 2016)

Danke sehr! Das zweite hat mir sehr weiter geholfen und ist außerdem noch viel einfacher, als alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden (und nicht verstanden) hatte.


----------

